# Those dang tags!



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Just thinking about this today so I thought I'd ask here: Does anyone have a good method for cutting the little dates off the tag before applying it to your harvested deer?

I've always contemplated bringing a scissors just for this task, but have yet to remember. Normally, I make sure I have an extra sharp knife along, then slice the dates out in a little triangle. This works if the wind is calm and weather is nice, but I've been frustrated more than once in past years trying to get the dang dates out. Not to mention, if the knife is TOO sharp, there is a danger of slipping and hitting your fingers.

So, anyone have a good tip or technique for this? Kind of a little quirky thing, but it's something I've always thought about.

Good luck this weekend!


----------



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

i've had the same question. only thing i can think of is bringing one of those very small finger/toe nail scissors, but as you mentioned, who remembers to bring those and wants to carry them around?? the other option would be to buy a leatherman (or some other brand) with multi-tools that has a small scissors.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing, but I don't think I want to shell out 50-75 bucks for another leatherman just so it has the scissor attachment.

This just came to me, and I may try it this weekend (if I'm lucky enough to bag a deer): Fold the tag in half at the date and make an angled cut. This probably would work best if you had something hard to lay it on, like a log or tree branch. You'd cut out the date like when you used to make snowflakes out of folded up pieces of paper. This could solve the problem of having to make multiple incisions.

I'll try and let you guys know :wink:


----------



## aron (Dec 6, 2006)

I usually cut out the date at home (before season of course) where I don't have to bother with the wind or losing a $75 leatherman. Much easier, you can take your time and use whatever tool is handy.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

aron said:


> I usually cut out the date at home (before season of course) where I don't have to bother with the wind or losing a $75 leatherman. Much easier, you can take your time and use whatever tool is handy.


Do you give psychic readings too?

I just make sure my hunting knife is sharp, and cut the triangle out. I get the two cuts close then just tear it out with my fingers. Good enough.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

My mother had a bunch of paper punches laying around. So a few years back I put one of them in my possible bag or fanny pack whatever you want to call it. I have gloves, twine and bags in it along with this. Works great, makes a nice round hole and makes it very clear as to what date it was punched. Just make sure you get the right date! multiple punch holes raise eye brows!


----------



## aron (Dec 6, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> aron said:
> 
> 
> > I usually cut out the date at home (before season of course) where I don't have to bother with the wind or losing a $75 leatherman. Much easier, you can take your time and use whatever tool is handy.
> ...


We can give the psychic reading a try, but don't blame me when its wrong.

I've never thought of using something besides my knife. Seems to work fine.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

I second the paper pucher works great, fits easily in a coat pocket and doesn't take up a lot of space.


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

Take the spent shell casing (that you picked up off the ground after your successful shot) and gouge the dates out of the tag. It's not pretty, but it gets the job done.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

That paper punch is genius! Now to just find one...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I cant believe you guys are contemplating the subtle nuances of cutting paper with a sharp instrument! :rollin:


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

It is unethical to use anything but a hole punch. Only nr's use their knives... :eyeroll:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I just use my knife. It is not all that hard as long as your knife is sharp. I can gut three deer before it is hard to cut that tag.

The pie scene in "American Pie" is based on a dare Chuck Norris took when he was younger. However, in Chuck Norris' case, the "pie" was the molten crater of an active volcano.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I agree People. Especially if you have a Sagan saw, there isn't much knife work anyway it's mostly hand work.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I just cut one slit down the middle of the v with my knife and fold the tag ends down on to the sticky part.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

now that's a good idea HuntinND! only one cut instead of 2.

I'll have to give that a try.

xdeano


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't bother cutting the triangle out, I just cut a slit in it an call it good.....


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

huntinND said:


> I just cut one slit down the middle of the v with my knife and fold the tag ends down on to the sticky part.


Thats all I do.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I carry a paper punch or a little pair of scissors to cut out the day/date. That being said, I agree 100%, the ND deer tag date set up has got to be the most ridiculous system I have ever seen. I have wondered how many folks have made trips to the ER after slipping while cutting the date out with a knife.

My other ***** about them is when it's cold, the adhesive backing doesn't hold together very well. How many times have you lost a tag on the drag or cart out, particularly when it was leg tagged a doe?

What is even more mystifying to me is that in all the years I've lived here, NDGF has never come up with a better, safer, tag. They should take some of that money & manpower they use trying to get us to buy their position on baiting and put it toward researching a better tag...


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I've always wondered why they give you a choice of months you harvested the deer on the first gun license. If you didn't kill it during the 2 week season would you really cut out the date and put the tag on?


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

wurgs said:


> I've always wondered why they give you a choice of months you harvested the deer on the first gun license. If you didn't kill it during the 2 week season would you really cut out the date and put the tag on?


I don't bow hunt but i think they use same taggs for both rifle/bow seasons so if you were bow hunting you could technically cut out a month and day that wasn't during the two week rifle season. But if thats isnt the case I have no idea.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i usually get the on side cut and finish the rest with my teeth


----------

